# One of my fried ask me, How I use EOS-M for Video.



## surapon (Jul 13, 2015)

Dear Friends.
When I go some where and try to shoot the Video with out some one stop me as The Unwant " THE PRO ", I use my dear Canon EOS-M and my DIY support Equipment, that include the 160 LED Light, External Stereo Microphone ( With 45 to 160 Degree range) and Y- Supporter.
Enjoy.
Surapon

http://www.amazon.com/CowboyStudio-Bracket-Microphones-Cameras-Camcorders/dp/B004SIHEF4/ref=pd_rhf_se_p_img_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0J4FCFHW7QW26TVS1ADC

This item: CowboyStudio Dual Mount Bracket for Video Lights & Microphones on Cameras and Camcorders $15.18
NEEWER® 160 LED CN-160 Dimmable Ultra High Power Panel Digital Camera / Camcorder Video Light, LED … $30.26
SGC-598 Photography Interview Shotgun MIC Microphone for Nikon Canon DSLR Camera $28.99 

+ LCD HOOD = $ 16 US Dollars.

http://www.amazon.com/ATian-Viewfinder-Magnifer-Extender-Camera/dp/B00M1V79UK/ref=pd_sim_sbs_421_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0JPQQN2S8RB9EKZKECSV


----------



## Tinky (Jul 14, 2015)

I use my m a fair bit as well for video. I prefer the 7D and particualrly the 60D for the screen and physical rather than touchscreen controls, also the m feels a bit tiny sat atop a tascam DR60D, but it gives good video. Digic V nice and clean. The ML interface isn't all that great, but focus peaking easy enough to set up on M.

I have used both my M's on interviews, for that jump cut or angle cut effect. The breaking of the fat32 4gb barrier is very helpful. And as I use MF for video, no concerns at all about the af on the m.


----------

